# Interesting Point of View (Modern Classical vs Classical)



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Found in my inbox this morning. What do you guys make of it?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Lame drivel, especially his alleged "definition" of classical music. Not worth the trouble to go further.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Found in my inbox this morning. What do you guys make of it?


This discussion will go on forever and ever and ever


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I thought the modern example would be something more crazy sounding but it was some video game music.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

Sloe said:


> I thought the modern example would be something more crazy sounding but it was some video game music.


There was no way the OP would have posted it otherwise, if you think about it.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Actually, the second piece sounded like the theme to "The Young and the Restless."

It had hints of sentimentality, Fur Elise did not. The difference is subtle, but it is there.

Argument #2 rebuttal: "Film music" is music made & edited to fit as an accompaniment. The intent and utility is the difference, even if it is not obvious.

Music "by itself," i.e., as not an accompaniment to dramatic action or a social function, did not appear until the nineteenth century, in the concert hall.

Argument #3: If the questioner could not hear this difference in the two cited examples, then I shall not proceed.

Argument #6: Ultimately, music idea and substance must be the criterion.

Argument #7: Complexity is a factor, viewed in light of the fact that repetition is typical of popular music.


----------

